

Ask HN: Review my startup/website: http://colate.it - jamesarobbo

Hi Guys and Girls<p>I&#x27;m fairly new to web development and have just pushed a new personal project of mine online (with the hope that it will help get me a job!).<p>In short, the site gathers news links from various news outlets (i know there are probably plenty that do something similar) including less well-known sites in the West like Al Jazeera and China CCTV News to help give a more well rounded view (if the person wants). There is then an Opinions section where signed in users can write their opinion on a news story (the story doesn&#x27;t have to be from my site). All users can read the opinions regardless of whether they&#x27;re a signed in user.<p>You&#x27;re feedback would be greatly appreciated but please don&#x27;t be too harsh! I&#x27;m still learning and i know there&#x27;s plenty more than can&#x2F;should be done especially if i get some traffic.<p>Thanks so much
======
yzzxy
A picture is worth a thousand words... even for "serious" journalism. I would
consider converting the frontpage into a masonry-style frontview.

Your twitter login is too permissive, I'm not going to give you access to
tweeting for me, editing my profile, and following new people (we just met!).
Tone it down to a simple email or id and ask for more powers later.

Finally, I like the visual design of the site, but I would recommend
downsizing your topbar for logged in users if you don't already (I haven't
logged in for the aforementioned reason).

As a final thought I'd suggest adding "source curation groups" as an extension
to the opinion section if your process to add new news sources can be
automated, it would be a good way to drive user involvement and build a
community. This may be counter to your idea of a well-rounded news source,
however.

This is a great idea and I see myself using it in the future. Please don't
take these superficial details as a judgment of your entire work.

~~~
jamesarobbo
Great, thanks so much for the feedback! I'll definitely take on board your
thoughts. Thanks again

------
cblock811
First I want to say I like that the website looks clean and neat. I can't
stand going to news sites and everything is jumbled and cluttered. So thank
you for that.

I agree that images with the articles would be helpful. If you are using Rails
then the masonry gem may be handy.

Maybe use general OAuth rather than Twitter specific. I don't see a reason not
to include Facebook.

Like the Opinion section. Maybe have some friends start seeding it with
content to encourage people to use it (seed it with good content of course).
Will you be allowing comments on the Opinion pieces?

Good choice to make links open in a new window! That's a pet peeve of mine. It
makes the user experience better when they don't have to keep clicking or
swiping back to use your site.

~~~
jamesarobbo
Thanks cblock811

I've considered including Facebook too (just using twitter right now for ease
on my part haha).

Definitely agree re the Opinions section!

Thanks again for the feedback

------
eksurfus
You might consider a way to add additional value to your news site. One idea
I've always thought would be cool would be to algorithmically determine news
that is disproportionally more popular in other parts of the globe than where
you're located. For example, anti-US news trends at a far higher rate outside
the US, and the same is naturally true for any country. Being able to easily
see what you could be missing without needing to do a lot of work would be
really interesting IMO. And make it harder for governments to suppress
negative media.

~~~
jamesarobbo
Thanks eksurfus, that's a great idea and definitely something worth
investigating! Thanks again

------
akbarnama
[http://www.colate.it/](http://www.colate.it/)

